# Scarecrow



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi guys, Just wanted to share my first prop for 2014. I repurposed a scissor hinge that I built to lift a head and arms out of a open grave. I decided to build a 4-bar mech for that prop. Thanks Greg for the awesome how-to on the scissor hinge. I've got some work left to do on the scarecrow, but here is what I have accomplished so far.

Scissor Hinge 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Scissor Hinge 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Scarecrow 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Scarecrow 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great prop! Well done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a good face.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks great Riff!
That'll get some reactions!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I've got to add the electronics and finishing touches still. I'll post some updates as I go.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That'll scare the pants off ToT's!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Copchick, I sure hope so!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol. You are a maniac. I checked out the other pics too. Cool stuff.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks jaege! There are very few things I enjoy more than a relaxing weekend in the garage.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is one scary Scarecrow. (hence the name, right?) I love the scissor movement and can I just say, WOW on your tunnel! That is just awesome! I'd love to see video of that walk through.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Pumpkin! I can't take all the credit for the scissor, I followed a how-to by Greg from Widow Maker Production. The tunnel was great, unfortunately the rings did not survive. We only set up for two days, and it rained the first night. I had painted them hoping it would help repel some moisture, but the humidity here is horrible coupled with the rain they were pretty warped. But that's ok, this year I'm going to build steel rings so that won't happen again!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry for the long delay guys. I had a bathroom remodel cut way into my prop building time. Anyway I have the Scarecrow just about wrapped up. I want to tinker with his movement a little more, and do a few other finishing touches. As promised here is a video of him in action.


__
https://flic.kr/p/14276277267


----------

